# Free Soapmaking ebook



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been browsing ebooks at Amazon lately and was sent an email today which offered a free book on Soap making.  I am not sure how long it is being offered for, but figured I would pass it on   The book is "How to Make and Sell Homemade Soap" by Suzanne A. Young.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0082134WK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 20, 2013)

i just had a relative get it since i do not have kindle .... can hardly wait to go through it to see what i can learn. thank you very much for the info on the giveaway . 
Bless


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

Lion Of Judah said:


> i just had a relative get it since i do not have kindle .... can hardly wait to go through it to see what i can learn. thank you very much for the info on the giveaway .
> Bless



You can actually download right to your computer.  I don't have a kindle either.

Also, I skimmed through the book & it's definitely more about selling than actual soap making.


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh cool, I'll give it a looksie


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

P.S.  I hope Badger you don't think I'm pooping on your good find by saying "it's more about selling than soap making."


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 20, 2013)

WOOT! Free books are good!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you. I just downloaded it!


----------



## ParkSoap (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

Genny, I don't mind you saying it is more about selling then making soap   I just saw it was a free book and figured people would like it


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> Genny, I don't mind you saying it is more about selling then making soap   I just saw it was a free book and figured people would like it



i just scan through it earlier today and it is good to know what to do with all the soap being made . saw somewhere where some one stated that giving away all the soap bars you made does add up in the form of supplies that you purchase. so safe to say sooner or later i got find a way to reimburse my investors (family members) who afforded me the opportunity to try a craft/hobby . if i can sell enough to make the craft pay for itself then that will be a great start......


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the share -- free books are lovely! --DeeAnna


----------

